# returning rat



## spoker (May 9, 2015)

put this 52 columbia together with spare parts,sold it to a friend,he sold the stingray pooper and i bought the bike bake gonna change it up a little and resell


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Spoker, you change it up yet?


----------

